# Water Line Leak Locators and Correlators



## leakdude (Jun 25, 2013)

Since 1995, Pipeline Leak Detection, a division of Water Systems Services has been your authorized distributor of SubSurface water leak detectors and water leak noise correlators. Unlike others, your call will be answered by a qualified leak detection professional who will discuss your leak detection equipment needs in detail, advise you professionally and never sell you inappropriate products.

We are serious about customer service – so you can count on us for carefully selected equipment and expert advice to ensure your success.

We offer discount pricing that includes FREE US shipping. All products are backed by a manufacturers 5 year "NO BULL" warranty.

We accept all major credit cards.

Contact us today at 877.300.5608, e-mail#################or visit our website ############


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wait for it...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Waaiiittt fooorrrr iiittttt....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Waaaaaaaiiiiiiiit ffffoooooor iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttt!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on already!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I heard you guys calling and came as soon as I could. 

Thread closed.


----------

